# admin for email change



## Samwell0505 (Oct 24, 2013)

i not sure if this is the right place but i tryed adding my email to sign up but it says i cant use that email address??
i used an old one but want my new one on here

how do i chance it?

cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sam, PM me the Emaill Addy you wish to use, as long as it's not a restricted one, I will change it for you.
Hoggy.


----------

